# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > بانک های اطلاعاتی در Delphi >  مقایسه دلفی و ویژوال بیسیک برای یک برنامه نویسی دیتابیسی

## موسوی

با سلام خدمت همه دوستان
فقط بطور خلاصه بگم یه جائی قراره بین دلفی وویژوال بیسیک یکی رو برای برنامه نویسی دیتابیسی انتخاب کنیم.خواهش میکنم دلایلی رو به من بگید که حتما دلفی انتخاب بشه یعنی مثل یه قاضی ... ویژوال بیسیک رو طوری محکوم کنید که با اون دلایل من حرفم رو به کرسی بنشونم .
متشکرم

----------


## Hidarneh

بهترین دلیل : ویژوال بیسیک Resourcer داره !!! ولی دلفی نه

----------


## موسوی

جناب    Hidarneh      لطفا بیشتر توضیح بدید چون حسابی باید با استدلال جواب بدم

----------


## Hidarneh

در vb به دلیل ماهیت Interpreter بودن بعد از ساختن فایل exe که در حقیقت exe نیست ( و به همین دلیل به فایلهای vb*.dll بسته به نسخه vb احتیاج دارد ) با یک برنامه Resourcer به راحتی می توان لیست برنامه را استخراج کرد ولی در زبانهایی که ماهیت کامپایلری دارند این امکان مطلقا وجود ندارد .
اما ....
دلیل دوم سرعت بالاتر برنامه های نوع دوم ( کامپایلری ) نسبت به نوع اول است . دلیل آن هم این است که کامپایلر یک بار متن برنامه را ترجمه کرده و فایل exe واقعی تحویل می دهد . در حالیکه در نوع دوم هر بار برنامه باید به زبان ماشین تبدیل شود .
اگه کمه بازم بگم.

----------


## موسوی

عالی بود اما خـــــــــــــــــیــــــ  ــلی کمه

----------


## Hidarneh

اینم یه دلیل دیگه : اگه بعدا بخوان برنامه رو رو لینوکس ببرن با دلفی می شه با vb نه 
در ضمن یه خورده راجع به پروژه بگو ببینم اصلا چی هست که بیشتر راهنمایی ات کنم .

----------


## موسوی

متشکرم از توجه زیادت به این مسئله
پروژه تبدیل برنامه های قدیمی دیتابیسی با فاکس تحت داس به دلفی و اس کیو ال سرور2000 ویا ویژوال بیسیک واس کیوال سرور 2000 که با توجه به توانائی من فقط در دلفی و بخاطر اینکه مطمئنم راه درست دلفیه میخوام که حتما دلفی انتخاب بشه  اگه انتخاب بشه حتما نتیجه رو بهتون میگم

----------


## Hidarneh

حالا یه پیشنهاد . سعی کن SQLServer نباشه.

----------


## موسوی

چرا؟ وچی بجای اون باشه

----------


## Hidarneh

چون من که باهاش خیلی مشگل داشتم .
سعی کن InteBase باشه راحتتره

----------


## موسوی

متشکرم اما از همه دوستان خواهش میکنم کمک کنن

----------


## JavanSoft

سلام 
من فکر می کنم در سایت برنامه نویس قبلی این موضوع را مفصلا مورد بحث قراردادیم 
اما برای خود من ویژال بیسیک ژیانی است که بدنه شبیه به دوو دارد 

واما عزیز اگر این هدفی که می فرمایید تبدیل باشد انوقت هدف از تبدیل رو هم باید در انتخاب پایگاهایتون بگنجانید

----------


## Hidarneh

ببین یه چیز دیگه . بهترین چیزی که می تونی روش زوم کنی همین Resourcer هستش . یعنی باید یه خورده هم پیاز داغش رو خودت زیاد کنی که همه می تونن برنامه اتون رو لیست کنن . Password هاتون رو در بیارن و ... ( هر چند یه مقداری هم این تیکه آخرش بی انصافیه . یعنی واسه اون راهی دارن ولی خوب .... )

----------


## موسوی

خیلی متشکر از همه دوستان اما بازهم کمه اگه منابعی در این مورد برای مقایسه وجود داره بهم بگید

----------


## amirrf

A comparison between Delphi and Visual Basic

----------


## RezaBS

دوست و دوستان گرامی
هر چند میدونم هیچکدوم با حرف من موافق نخواهید بود ولی به عنوان یک تجربه شخصی میگم هر کس خواست روش فکر کنه هر کس هم نخواست خواهش میکنم با بدو بیراه جواب نده چون نپذیرفتن این موضوع اصلا مهم نیست.
بهتون پیشنهاد میکنم اصرار نکنید وبا همون vb کار را انجام بدید.
چیزی حدود 4 یا 5 سال پیش بحث مشابهی برای من پیش اومده بود، اون زمان با اینکه مدرک رسمی از طریق مکاتباتی که با بورلند داشتیم با دوستان دیگه به شرکت ارائه دادیم و با اینکه پذیرفتند اما وادارمون کردند با vb کار کنیم و ...
هر چند اون زمان قبول نداشتم ولی الان میگم کار اونها درست بود.
شما الان از دید یک فرد فنی فکر میکنید، اما همونطور که به اینپرایز گفته بودم فقط توانایی و قدرت فنی مهم نیست، در یک سیستم عوامل زیادی مطرح هستند...

موفق باشید...

----------


## SyntaxCheck

من اگر جای شما باشم یکی از این دو راه رو انتخاب میکنم گرچه انتخاب که نمیشه گفت:

1) اگر تنها برنامه نویس اونجا هستید و چون دلفی بلدید خوب باید نا چارا با دلفی بنویسید. :wink: 
2)اگر وی بی کار هم اونجاییکه کار میکنید هست بهتره که باهاشون یه جورایی مسابقه بدید.واضح تر اینکه یه تیکه کوچیک از برنامه که قراره تبدیل بشه رو هر دوتون بنویسید.حالا این دوتا رو به مقایسه بزارید و خودتونو خلاص کنید.مهم اینه که شما بتونی توانایی های خودتو نشونشون بدی.اگر قدرت شما از اونها بیشتر بود مسلما حق با شماست و پروژه رو خواهی برد و اگر هم برعکس باشه که خواهی باخت.اما از اونجاییکه خدا دلفیکار هارو دوست داره شما موفق میشی :wink: 
خدای دلفی پشت و پناهت.

----------


## Hidarneh

RezaBS جان می شه بگی مثلا چیا؟

----------


## موسوی

درست حدس زدید یکی از دلایلش اینه که من خو دم میخوام با دلفی انجامش بدم
دلیل دیگه اش هم اینه که از وی بی واکثر محصولات عمو بیلی تنفر دارم

----------


## Hidarneh

:roll: پس امیدوارم حتما برنده شی  :roll:

----------

